# borumba dam



## Alex (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey peoples, 
Late notice i know, but i am heading up to borumba dam probably tonoght, but its an easy drive of about 1 1\2 hours from north sibe of brissie to the dam.
from all accounts bass are jumping all over spinnerbaits and there are some nice saratoga as well to be had.

As far as directions go, head for gympie, if you reach gympie you have gone to far, take turn off bruce highway toward 'Imbil' then straight through town toward the dam.
best to read a map.
Any one wanting to join me is welcome, i won't be leaving till late this evening then putting up the swag wherever i can, then heading out early.
if you miss me, head straight up the dam, and where it forks take the left arm, i'll be there somewhere.

0415136104

Regards 
Alex


----------

